# Conectar subwoofer de auto en amplificador de bajo



## 0mag (Oct 10, 2008)

hola a todos.
resulta que tengo una duda que me tiene bastante confundido..

primero decir que soy bajista, y bueno, poseo un amplificador laney rb4 de 160w RMS...   este amplificador cuenta con un parlante de 15" interno, que si bien suena bastante, no saca todo el provecho a la planta interna del amplificador, y se me queda corto algunas veces.

para sacar el provecho que se debe a el amplificador, es necesario conectar un parlante auxiliar a la salida del amplificador, de tal forma que queda sonando el amplificador y el parlante que conectemos..

cabe descatar, que este amplificador maneja 160w totalmente reales y efectivos, tengan en cuenta que se trata de un amplificador para un instrumento musical (el bajo).

el amplificador en cuestion es este:








el amplificador cuenta con un ecualizador que va de los 40hz hasta los 6 Khz
Para que puedan verlo en mas detalle, este es el ecualizador:






bueno, ahora les mostrare de lo que hablo en mas detalle.

este es el amplificador por la parte de atras:






y bueno, ya voy llegando al punto, la salida para un altavoz, parlante o bocina, que complementara el altavoz interno del amplificador, sonando ambos a la vez.

al grano, esta es la salida, con buena potencia y una impedancia de 8 ohms:






bien, como pueden ver, es una sola salida, donde se puede conectar variadas cosas, series y paralelos de parlantes etc....  eso si, no puedo bajar la impedancia minima porque no quiero arriesgar mi amplificador.



Ahora explicare que es lo que quiero conectar y porque...

pues bien, me interesa comprar un subwoofer de 12", de los que venden para auto o carro....  ¿porque? simplemente porque no encuentro otro...   teniendo encuenta que necesito el subwoofer SIN ningun tipo de amplificasion, porque como supondran, ira conectado al amplificador laney que dara la potencia para que este funcione.

Me ha llamado la atensión poner un subwoofer por sus altas prestaciones en frecuencias grabes, que es lo que busco, me gustaria que a la hora de ensayar, el bajo tuviera una mayor precensia, resonancia, potencia, por esto he pensado en adquirir un subwoofer!

tengo que aclarar algo, jamas he visto esto que quiero hacer, nose como ira, y nose como se comportara un subwoofer conectado a mi amplificador, nisiquiera se si me satisfaga...

al punto, el subwoofer que quiero comprar es un kenwood KFC-W3011 ........es de 12":











el subwoofer es de 4ohms, pero yo voy a adicionar un tweeter o algo parecido para aumentar la impedancia de tal forma que sea 8 ohms o almenos se aserque a este valor...

Especificasiones generales:

Speaker Type---------------------------Subwoofer
Peak Input Power	-------------------1200W
Rated Input Power	-------------------400W
Speaker Size	--------------------------300mm
Speaker Cone Design	-------------Stainless Coated Cone
Magnet Type	--------------------------Ferrit
Terminals	--------------------------------Silver-plated Push Type
Magnet Cover	--------------------------No
Gasket Installation	--------------------two-sided
Installation Capabillity	--------------Sealed/ Ported

Peak Input Power	--------------------1200W
Maximum Input Power	--------------800W
Rated Input Power	---------------------400W
Woofer Cone material	--------------Injection P.P. Cone
Speaker Basket	--------------------Steel
Speaker Surround	---------------------High-Roll Rubber
Spider Type	---------------------------Super Linear Spider
Sensitivity	---------------------------90dB/W/m
Frequency Response	--------------25Hz ~ 800Hz
Subwoofer Impedance	--------------4Ω x 1
DC resistance (Re)	---------------------3.0Ω
Resonant frequency (FSO)	--------45Hz

bueno, porfavor, necesito saber si esta movida me saldra bien, si este tipo de subwoofer me servira para mis fines musicales, tambien saber si mi amplificador sera capaz de mover este subwoofer, o si por el contrario, es mas viable comprar un buen woofer de 15", hacerle la caja y ponerlo a sonar...

esa es la cuestion, nose que me vendria mejor para mis fines de bajista, si un woofer, o un subwoofer...
en ambos casos yo armaria la caja, pero nose por cual decidirme, conosco la diferencia entre ambos, solamente que en el campo de los subwoofers soy un ignorante sin remedio, hay quienes hablan de que es necesario un amplificador tipo D, otros que dicen que no, y la verdad nose nisiquiera que tipo de amplificación maneja mi laney, eso si, es obvio que su especialidad son los grabes, por algo es amplificador de bajo.
 

ahora despues de este tochaso de tema, que espero que no les moleste..... y que la persona que me quiera dar su opinion yo se lo agradecere bastante porque me encuentro muy confundido, y se que aqui sobran los conocimientos  ..

acepto, opiniones, criticas, experiencias, bromas, de todo....  soy estudiante de ing electronica pero apenas voy en el 4 semestre, y todavia me encuentro un poco verde en el asunto...

muchas
muchas
muchas 
    y
muchas
graciasssssssssss!


----------



## profex (Oct 10, 2008)

0mag dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos.
> 
> el subwoofer es de 4ohms, pero yo voy a adicionar un tweeter o algo parecido para aumentar la impedancia de tal forma que sea 8 ohms o almenos se aserque a este valor...




Para aumentar la impedancia con otro parlante tendria que estar en serie. NO se puede poner en serie un woofer con un twetter.

Te recomiendo que compres una unidad de 8 Ohms y te evitas problemas, o pongas dos de estos woofer en serie.

Hay muchos woofers en el mercado, de todos los precios y calidades, date una vuelta por un comercio donde vendan instrumentos musicales, no vayas a tiendas de electrònica.



> hay quienes hablan de que es necesario un amplificador tipo D, otros que dicen que no, y la verdad nose nisiquiera que tipo de amplificación maneja mi laney, eso si, es obvio que su especialidad son los grabes, por algo es amplificador de bajo.



tu mismo te respondiste...no te preocupes por eso.



> tambien saber si mi amplificador sera capaz de mover este subwoofer, o si por el contrario, es mas viable comprar un buen woofer de 15", hacerle la caja y ponerlo a sonar...



De que lo mueve, lo mueve, pero posiblemente dañes tu amplificador por la baja impedancia.
Te recomiendo una unidad de 15" o 18" pero de 8 Ohms.con su caja bien diseñada.

Utiliza el buscador que por ahì hay planos de cajas.

saludos


----------



## 0mag (Oct 10, 2008)

lastimosamente en tiendas de musica no hay nada relacionado con subwoofers, me toca ir a una tienda de electornica..

tambien de ser necesario igualaria la impedancia con otro woofer mas pequeño....  de unas 6"

detodas formasl crees que este subwoofer me daria buena respuesta con mi amplificador? es una sala de 4x4 metros con 2.4 metros de alto... en ella hay bateria y guitarras....  la sala es totalemnte serrada, ni una sola ventana...

saludos


----------



## profex (Oct 10, 2008)

0mag dijo:
			
		

> lastimosamente en tiendas de musica no hay nada relacionado con subwoofers, me toca ir a una tienda de electornica..
> 
> tambien de ser necesario igualaria la impedancia con otro woofer mas pequeño....  de unas 6"
> 
> ...



Te comento que todas o casi todas las bocinas de audio profesional de 15 y 18 pulgadas pueden reproducir frecuencias desde los 40- 3000 Hz con mucha eficiencia. no vas a encontrar subwoofer como tal, salvo algunas excepciones,  la mayoria dicen solo woofer.

Poner otro sub màs pequeño creo que te traeria problemas que lo que te ayudaria, porque no trabajarian los dos parejos, hay diferencias importantes de diseño y respuesta a frecuencias entre dos unidades de diferente tamaño, inclusive si se utiliza la misma bobina y el mismo motor magnetico. Tendrian que ser iguales.

Las frecuencias donde se producen mas cancelaciones son las graves.

Si no me equivoco, esa unidad auxiliar, al conectarla, va a quedar en paralelo con la que tiene tu amplificador dentro. La que esta dentro debe ser de 8 Ohms, y con otra de 8 ohms en paralelo, estarias trabajando a 4 Ohms, lo que sería el límite de tu amplificador.

Busca en una tienda de audio cualquier unidad de 15 o 18, que de seguro te va a servir.

Hay algunos modelos hasta cierto punto econòmicos y funcionan bien, 12WS600, 15WS600 y 18WS600 de la marca Selenium. Creo que irian muy bien para lo que quieres, eso si, en una buena caja.

Cualquier duda por aqui estamos.

Saludos


----------



## 0mag (Oct 10, 2008)

profex deverdad muchas gracias.
y si, tienes razon, el parlante interno tiene una impedancia de 8ohms...  y la salida auxiliar esta en paralelo con dicho parlante.

bueno, en conclusion, me recomiendas no comprar ningun subwoofer, y mejor invertir mi dinero en un woofer que cubra bastante gama de frecuencias, como has dicho...

creo que eso te he entendido, estoy en lo correcto?

aunque en realidad no he entendido del todo bien, perdona la molestia.

me dices que un subwoofer tiene un tiempo de respuesta diferente al del altavoz interno de el amplificador, y se podria crear un desfase en la frecuencia de ambos parlantes y sonar mal ?

tienes razon en eso de que las frecuencias que cubre el subwoofer son muchisimo menores a las de el woofer interno de el laney, pero en si, donde mas le cuesta a mi laney hacerse sentir, es en las notas de 70Hz para abajo, si bien las reproduce, pero no con la fuerza necesaria... por eso pense en un subwoofer, para tener un altavoz de ayuda que se especializara en sonar fuerte en las frecuencias mas bajas..

en fin, parece que las impedancias son mas delicadas de manejar de lo que creia...  sin embargo, estaria dispuesto a comprar un subwoofer de doble bobina para lograr los 8 ohms minimos, vale la pena hacerlo?

saludos


----------



## profex (Oct 10, 2008)

Puedes experimentar con el subwofer que dices de doble bobina, puede ser que te funcione, pero no te lo podria asegurar hasta que lo hagas por ti mismo...  mi consejo es que no te limites y hagas el experimento, siempre cuidando la impedancia correcta, que mientras te conserves dentro de los parámetros normales de funcionamiento no debe pasar nada.

Dicen los que saben del tema, que en audio lo que pagas es lo que obtienes, pero eso no es del todo cierto, he visto parlantes de mediano precio que funcionan mejor que un diseño de una de las grandes marcas...además, es tarea del ingeniero experimentar y buscar propuestas interesantes.

Recuerda que tienes que hacerle una caja al parlante, porque si lo pones al aire libre, estarás creando un "corto circuito acustico", y no podras apreciar las frecuencias que tu deseas...las cajas tambien influyen sobre la respuesta a frecuencia del parlante. Y para finalizar te recomiendo una caja bass reflex.

Como te habia dicho, revisa el foro que se habla bastante de esos temas, de planos... inclusive de algunos programas para calcular las cajas

Cualquier cosa, no dudes en consultar.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## 0mag (Oct 11, 2008)

muchas gracias profex!
alguien mas que me pueda aconsejar si hacer esta movida, o mejor comprarme un woofer en ves de un subwoofer de auto?
me da miedo que a la hora de ponerlo, me valla a sonar pasito, porque vamos, ahoramismo tengo conectado unos parlantes de equipo de sonido casero, y suenan brutales, durisimo, enriquesen mucho el sonido, acompañan muy bien, pero aun siguen faltando un poco de grabes...

saludos


----------



## dcmdcm (Oct 13, 2008)

yo tambien te recomendaria que mejor compres un buen woofer de pro-audio que uno de car-audio, si te fijas en los parametro del sub que quieres comprar su eficiencia es muy baja (90db/1w/1m), esto se compensa en el auto por las propiedades acusticas del coche que le dan un ganancia a las bajas frecuencia de algo como 12db, pero para tu caso, para que se escuchara fuerte necesitarias mas potencia. Ademas de como te comentaban estas son las frecuencias es las que las cancelaciones y efectos negativos son mas notorios, y al tener 2 altavoces dispares podrias tener probremas con eso. 

Hay woofers de pro-audio que reproducen desde frecuencias de 25-30hz, sin costar una obsenidad, y de marcas como Beyma o Eminence, generalmente en 8ohms. Lo que podrias hacer es comprar dos iguales y armarte una caja bass reflex doble, pero con camaras separadas para cada woofer, y desconectar el parlante que ya trae tu amplificador y alimentar desde ahi las dos para que lo trabajaras a 4ohms. 

O incluso podrias tratar con algun tipo de bafle horn loaded, que tienen muy altas eficiencias y son muy usados para frecuencias bajas.


----------



## electro-nico (Oct 13, 2008)

un sub de 18" en una caja porteada .. o si insistis en audiocar . pioneer ts-w307 D4 este es doble bobina.. tenes el d2 (2ohms x 2) .. d4 (4ohms x 2) este es el que deberias escoger .

salu2


----------



## 0mag (Oct 13, 2008)

mmm... habia escuchado que los subwoofers de carro sonaban muy poco en una casa... debe ser por esto que comentas, muy poca sensibilidad, y no es la acustica ideal para este tipo de subwoofers..

agradesco las observaciones.... parece que a la final es mucho mas aconsejable comprar woofers para amplificar instrumendos como bajos....  sera que por eso jamas he visto un amplificador de bajo con subwoofers    ...

en todo caso, me gustaria comprar un par de peavey pro15...

especificasiones:

* 15\"
* 1000W pico
* 500w programa
* 250w RMS
* 8 ohms
* 96,4 db (1w/1m)
* Respuesta de frecuencia 40 Hz a 3kHz
* cono Kevlar® de celulosa impregnada
* Bobina 2,5\" /63mmm. con forma de Kapton
* Peso neto 10,4 lbs./4,7kg. 

saludos


----------



## dcmdcm (Oct 13, 2008)

se ven bien, pero hay con rangos de frecuencias mas bajos, pero todo depende de tu presupuesto y el lugar donde vivas, por que luego hay algunos que son dificiles de conseguir.


----------



## 0mag (Oct 13, 2008)

dcmdcm dijo:
			
		

> se ven bien, pero hay con rangos de frecuencias mas bajos, pero todo depende de tu presupuesto y el lugar donde vivas, por que luego hay algunos que son dificiles de conseguir.



bueno, la verdad NO estoy seguro de lo que voy a decir, pero en un bajo electrico la nota mas grave tiene una frecuencia de aproximadamente 40hz .... 

no voy a usar frecuencuas mas graves, supongo que podria servirme para mis fines musicales...

que opinas?

saludos


----------



## dcmdcm (Oct 13, 2008)

pues yo no estoy muy metido en cosas sobre los instrumentos, pero si es probable que la fundamental de la mas baja sean 40hz. Entonces estarian muy bien para tu proyecto. La caja la puedes simular con winisd o arma la que te recomienda el fabricante (si esta disponible). Suerte


----------

